# Sears switch



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Beginning Photography Tips:
Top 10 Techniques for Better Pictures​

Just saying ..........:jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Beginning Photography Tips:
> Top 10 Techniques for Better Pictures​
> 
> Just saying ..........:jester:


He needs to stop drinking first. :no:


----------



## travelingelec (May 31, 2011)

oh damn, my new glasses aren't working!!


----------

